# Snowed in so did some sketching



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Feb 8, 2010)

Those are very nice


----------



## AppyLover2 (Feb 8, 2010)

Gotta admit I studied the leopard picture for a few seconds before I decided Naaaa, not mine. LOL Love seeing your work.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 8, 2010)

Great work





I know the appaloosa but can't find him searching


----------



## jsites (Feb 8, 2010)

First of all you get an A+ from me...an art teacher...lol





I'm pretty sure the appaloosa is DRK's Tino

I think the pinto is Jones Royal Kaleidoscope but I'm not sure who owns him.


----------



## minie812 (Feb 8, 2010)

I think the first one is DRK's TINO



(who by the way is my fav mini stud) not sure on the other


----------



## markadoodle (Feb 8, 2010)

You did SOOOOOOO GOOD!!!

[SIZE=14pt]Jones Royal Kaleidoscope and DRK's Tino[/SIZE]


----------



## shoegirl (Feb 9, 2010)

The second sketch is the overo colt that FS Gemstone Minis bought from Elaine Jones. You are very talented. Excellent work!


----------



## FSGemstoneMiniatures (Feb 10, 2010)

Heeey... I think I own the second one!



Great job!! I can imagine his markings aren't the easiest to put on paper..

Love the first sketch too!! Wish I could draw like that.


----------



## minih (Feb 11, 2010)

Very good!!!


----------



## drk (Mar 3, 2010)

WOW, Haven't been on here for awhile but I know this Horse !!!!! It's my Tino !!!

Great Job !!!

Here he is......


----------

